# 2005 Toolcat 1047 hrs. bucket, broom and forks.



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Great machine just don't use it. Only thing not working is A/C. Tires at 30-40%. Will come with bucket, forks, and 84" Bobcat broom. Bristles wore on one side but still works good. Located in Northern Indiana. 30k for the package. Light surface rust on rockers and floor.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What's up with a/c? Does it need a charge? New compressor?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> What's up with a/c? Does it need a charge? New compressor?


I haven't looked into it as we always used it in the Winter...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You working outta Shawshank?? Say hi to Andy and Red for me. Bump!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What would you sell it for minus the broom?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> What would you sell it for minus the broom?


I told another joker 25k no attachments...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I told another joker 25k no attachments...


@Mark Oomkes


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Is it a d series?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> @Mark Oomkes


I said 25k not 35k...



m_ice said:


> Is it a d series?


It's whatever series you want it to be...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I said 25k not 35k...
> 
> It's whatever series you want it to be...
> 
> View attachment 220723


Sew mulch anger


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump for a cool Toolcat!!


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

She gone...


----------

